

Could Netflix circumvent streaming limitations by remote-mounting the DVDs? - jacobn

Growing a bit bored with the streaming selection at Netflix.&#60;p&#62;What if they offered to host a DVD/BlueRay player for you, have it plugged in at a Netflix fulfillment center, load whatever DVD you chose, and then let you remote-mount that sucker to your computer?&#60;p&#62;Sure, there are some obvious scalability and responsiveness issues here (... and here we store the 10 million DVD players, and over there is the army that loads all the little discs...), and not everyone has a computer hooked up to their TV, but shouldn't it in theory circumvent any streaming limitations?&#60;p&#62;(This is obviously a retarded solution from a technical perspective - I'm just curious if it would work as a legal hack)
======
martey
Remote DVD streaming was the idea behind Zediva: <http://arst.ch/qf9>

~~~
jacobn
Thanks! I guess that pretty much answers that question ;)

